# 5 yo wether....



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should we get him all ground? Or is it even worth processing at that age?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I processed a 6 year old Boer female and had her done in the usual cuts. Cooked properly, we had nice tender meat. If I accidentally overcooked it even a little, it was a little tough.

Certainly ground meat would be just fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...thanks Karen. I am a bit more hopeful now...thought it'd be a loss.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, at minimum the ground meat would be just fine. I put alpaca in the freezer older than that. I have put 9, 10 and 11 year old alpacas in the freezer and got the usual cuts. Once again, just cooking the meat properly and we had some really tender delicious meat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I appreciate that info. Guess I'll be processing him then. I opt for ground because with only one of us working, we don't buy beef anymore  I miss it! But we have a friend I bought a sheep from, and had it ground. It was very similar to beef!
How does alpaca taste?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We just had grass fed Katadin put in the freezer. Alpaca tastes almost exactly like that.

Whatever you use the most of. We use very little ground meat and prefer the chops and steaks. But my sister has 4 kids and they use way more ground meat. So whatever you would use the most is how you should have it done.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info....and yes, 3 kids still at home so we use a lot of ground meat


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! I didn't even know people ate alpaca! That's good to know...I sometimes see them offered cheap or free...hmmm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Alpaca is not cheap here. $1000 will buy one. Llama on the other hand you can't hardly give away. I'm gonna get one butchered one of these days


----------

